# Wasatch Bulls



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I had the wasatch ml tag last year and had a blast chasing bulls. I chunked a shot on a real large bull, and ended up taking a nice bull, but some of the most fun I had was learning some of the bulls I would be chasing. 

I know a lot of guys are against trail cams, but it was awesome to see the 4k video of my bull in velvet that we were able to get this summer. 

That said, I had some real nice bulls on camera, and only one I know for sure was harvested. So, if you recognize any of these bulls and have any harvested pics, I'd love to share the footage and trail camera pics with the hunter. It would also be awesome to see some of the harvest photos.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is the bull I know was killed. He was harvested by a hunter with Strawberry Bay I believe, and I think they said he made it into the 380's? 

Unfortunately I never got a picture on camera of him from the side.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Way cool! Thanks for posting. I love trail cam pics of velvet bulls. Can we see your bull? If not, I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pictures of some really cool looking bulls!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

boy that gets the blood pumping dont it :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Absolutely. I was planning on putting up a recap. It was an absolute blast. I was on bugles pretty much everyday. Chased some true studs, one that was 350+ and missed one in the thick timber that was even bigger. When this one gave me opportunity, I was more than happy to take him.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That’s a beaut!! Congrats. Looking forward to the recap!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and congrats on your bull! I’m excited to hear the recap!


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Some studs there! Cool stuff.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool pics


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't think there was any big bulls on the Wasatch. People keep talking about how it's all shot out.


Thanks for sharing. Some nice pictures there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Close to a 1000 LE bull permits this year...
They are trying to shoot it out!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Close to a 1000 LE bull permits this year...
> They are trying to shoot it out!


So I guess this might be the last we see of any big bull pictures in the next coming years.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ridge,
You should have been on Strawberry Ridge, 10 to 15 year's ago......
It was INSAIN how many great bull's were running around there....!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Ridge,
> You should have been on Strawberry Ridge, 10 to 15 year's ago......
> It was INSAIN how many great bull's were running around there....!


I think the same can be said for most elk and deer units...

Every single year it's doom and gloom on that unit, I guess one day it might happen but I continue to see tons of trophy elk come off that unit every year. I guess "trophies" can always be bigger and shinier.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Random
Look at the steady decline in success percent for the last 5 years.
More importantly, the drop off on hunter satifacation.
BIG falloff last year!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Ridge,
> You should have been on Strawberry Ridge, 10 to 15 year's ago......
> It was INSAIN how many great bull's were running around there....!


yup...and no hunters to hunt them! Insane to think that we had that many big bulls and hardly any tags given out for people to hunt them...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Random
> Look at the steady decline in success percent for the last 5 years.
> More importantly, the drop off on hunter satifacation.
> BIG falloff last year!


It seems like it's always been a mid to high 3's for satisfaction (earliest data online was 2015). Not sure where the huge falloff is. It has only gotten a 4.0+ like 2 times. (multi once, any weapon once... go figure).

We seem to have as good as or higher success, a much higher total harvest, and spend less days afield. It's the trophy vs opportunity argument. Looks like more people are getting a real once in a lifetime opportunity to take a Rocky Mountain Elk. Such a cool experience!!

This isn't complete but I quickly threw this together:


----------



## archersisco (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats on a great looking bull.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like my kids and I will be up there this summer scouting for our 2019 bull. We are beyond excited!!


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. I drew a Wasatch archery in 2013 and had a great time. After applying for LE deer for the last 5 years of my waiting period, I put in this year for Wasatch archery again this year with 0 points and somehow drew a tag. I can't wait to chase Wasatch bulls again with my bow.

I noticed the success rate last year on the archery hunt dipped from the low 30's to 25%. Any ideas as to why?

Hawkeye


----------



## DanSaldivar1 (Sep 12, 2016)

One of my brothers drew the LE bull rifle tag on this unit, the other drew a LE Bull Muzzy tag down on Manti, I drew nothing(probably just grab a spike tag).... Gonna be one of the best summers/falls of our lives!


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

hawkeye said:


> Wow. I drew a Wasatch archery in 2013 and had a great time. After applying for LE deer for the last 5 years of my waiting period, I put in this year for Wasatch archery again this year with 0 points and somehow drew a tag. I can't wait to chase Wasatch bulls again with my bow.
> 
> I noticed the success rate last year on the archery hunt dipped from the low 30's to 25%. Any ideas as to why?
> 
> Hawkeye


I think if I had to guess it would be a late rut and a hot and dry second half of the summer. I was helping friends on the archery hunt and just didn't hear a whole lot of talking in the weeks leading up to my tag. Where I was hunting they didn't start getting real aggressive until the last 5 days of the archery hunt and it was crickets before that as soon as the sun came out. 
But the two days leading up to when I killed on 9/30 my bull were some of the best days I've ever had in the elk woods. The elk were still screaming the next morning as we hauled out the last load at first light.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

There are a lot of good bulls on the Wasatch. This one is my friend's muzzy bull from 2012. We chased a lot of bulls that year; some bigger than this one. More tags have been drawn for the Wasatch by friends and family and the bull sizes and amounts we have seen and taken are about constant. the thing that changes is where we find them from year to year.


----------

